# How do you get a reptile courier ....



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

that will deliver anywhere around the country for a fixed price of around £25? 

I am wondering as I think it could help me sell my leos next year when I breed if I am able to offer courier.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

repkid said:


> that will deliver anywhere around the country for a fixed price of around £25?
> 
> I am wondering as I think it could help me sell my leos next year when I breed if I am able to offer courier.
> 
> ...


 
theres absolutely no chance you will get a courier to deliver anywhere around the country for that price, its just not economically viable for the courier! if you were to sell about 20 at a time to 20 different people n have them on one bulk run all at once then maybe that would be possible but i doubt you will be producing that many to be able to do that. TNT doesnt even do it for £25! when selling your leos you can refer the buyers to a courier such as ourselves or gremlin rides etc, then they can quote and depending on the locations in the country they can work out which one is going to be cheaper to use as the different couriers are based in different locations.

People think that couriering an animal wont cost that much but you have to look at the distance involved as a whole for the drivers, the price of fuel and the fact that its a business n peoples way of living so they need to earn a little on top of costs, im pretty sure a lot of people wouldnt even get out of bed for what we come home with after a run thats taken 10 hours +! 
ask your family if they would courier anywhere in the country for £25 n see what they say lol

as said above your best way would to be if you had say 6 leos sold then a bulk run could be organised and the price shared between all customers, but you need to have that many ready at one time to be able to do that so sometimes it isnt possible

hope this is of some help


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I got my snake delivered for £25 through TNT


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I got my snake delivered for £25 through TNT


 
recently? i thought their prices had gone up? for him to be able to do that he would have to get a TNT account and i actually think they have stopped providing new accounts with the option of transporting live stock


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na this was just over a year ago, dont know about recent price rises : victory:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> recently? i thought their prices had gone up? for him to be able to do that he would have to get a TNT account and i actually think they have stopped providing new accounts with the option of transporting live stock


The prices have gone up and its now more than £25. You can get a new account with the option of transporting livestock but you have to undergo certain checks.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Folks probably arent gonna like this but im gonna post it anyways!

Why on earth would anyone entrust their precious pets to TNT, theyre a courier company who deliver all sorts of things all over the place, your reptile is going to be in the back of a big truck with near on a hundred other boxes, im never going to believe EVERY single person who deals with that amount of boxes in a single run will read the labels on EVERY box from collection to delivery... or that they even consider the temperatures in the back of that van for a second....

I've personally seen a TNT driver THROW a box marked "fragile, handle with care" off the back of the van onto the pavement, luckily it just had some lightbulbs and UVs id ordered in it and not an animal but it goes to show it CAN and DOES happen.

On this forum alone while typing this i can think of Swift Couriers, Reptile Taxi, Gremlin Rides and Toms Dragons all of whom are specialist reptile couriers, experienced with the collection and delivery of REPTILES, they take the very best possible care of their charges and ensure warmth and comfort for the whole journey. 

I get so much grief because i wont consider using TNT at all, in my opinion you've bought a precious living animal so why would you not go the extra mile and get someone who knows what they are doing and cares to deliver it even if it does cost a little more??

This is not a dig at the original poster at all, its just something thats been annoying me for a while and ive decided to post. No offence is intended to anyone.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm with Casey on this one. I've seen a TNT courier turning a box over and over (containing livestock) looking for the label.:bash:

I would NEVER consider the use of any courier unless it was a specialised animal one (all mentioned in the post above). If a buyer isn't willing to pay for one, then they can't want the animal that much, and therefore they're not worthy of anything I'm selling.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we personally wouldnt recommend TNT either and thats not just cos we are a courier. The TNT example was used to show that not even TNT do it for that price now and due to cost of fuel and time taken on journeys there is no way you'll get a fixed price of £25 anywhere in the country. Can you imagine someone buyin one in scotland n the amount it costs to get there and back,£25 certainly wouldnt cover it by a long shot! mind you the OP is only 12 so wouldnt really know about fuel prices etc so heres the place to inform him


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I know perfectly well about fuel prices and how high they are mainly because of the silly government taxes.

I was just wondering though because I have seen loads of people saying that they will courier anywhere for a fixed fee under £30. O well.

Thanks for the info!

Brad


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

repkid said:


> I know perfectly well about fuel prices and how high they are mainly because of the silly government taxes.
> 
> I was just wondering though because I have seen loads of people saying that they will courier anywhere for a fixed fee under £30. O well.
> 
> ...


 
hey i wasnt bein patronising i was merely commenting that you might not know seen as you dont drive yourself for obvious reasons.

most people who offer that price tend to have an account with a parcel company such as TNT as said before, but i dont think its that easy to get an account these days, especially one with the option to courier live stock. As people have commented above, there have been some good stories and bad from sendin animals via TNT, its just the bad ones are usually the ones that are remembered. So some people, though they want as cheap a courier as possible, will not want their live stock purchases sent via such companies

Cat


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hey i wasnt bein patronising i was merely commenting that you might not know seen as you dont drive yourself for obvious reasons.
> 
> most people who offer that price tend to have an account with a parcel company such as TNT as said before, but i dont think its that easy to get an account these days, especially one with the option to courier live stock. As people have commented above, there have been some good stories and bad from sendin animals via TNT, its just the bad ones are usually the ones that are remembered. So some people, though they want as cheap a courier as possible, will not want their live stock purchases sent via such companies
> 
> Cat


 Ok thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------

